# Need a detailer!



## DavidQuinn (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I'm in need of a detailer, I have a 2007 MK2 Focus in panther black which has a lot of swirl marks. They didn't really show up much but now in the good weather what I thought was a tidy looking car was quite the opposite!

I've had the car colour coded recently and due to an accident (got hit by a tractor!) I've had to fit a new front bumper and left passenger panel, that was three weeks ago so I'm hopig the lacquer has fully hardened by now, I also had my alloys refurbished on top of that.

I'm in Tyrone and the only detailers I can seem to find are quite far away, I know this is a bit of a long shot but is there anyone closer? I don't mind having to give up the car for a couple of days as I can easily work from home.

Thanks!

DQ


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Morning David.

Chris and I are fully mobile and have traveled to Dublin to carry out work so Tyrone is no problem for ourselves.

Give me a call if you want to chat. I'm about all day today.

Regards,John.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

David quinn, Click the banner in my sig for a link to all our supporters, there are a few guys in N.I that may be able to help you, remember, like B&B autostyle above, a lot will travel :thumb:


----------

